# OMEGA 3 / Fish oil



## dreammommy (Jan 19, 2010)

After days of suffering a TERRIBLE IBS attack after attack... I am feeling ok today (fingers crossed).The only thing I stopped taking is the FISH OIL TABLET that I took every night b4 going to bed.I read somewhere on this forum that the Omega 3 fatty acids (fish oil) may actually NOT be good for IBS since IBS gets triggered by anything fatty and Omega 3 is a Fatty acid...... taking that advive I stopped fish oil and kept taking my Calcium regularly and I feel a bit better today.It is the first time in years I have had a BM that looks like a NORMAL one(so funny and just today I had to give a stool sample to the lab...wont be surprised if the reports come NORMAL)







So once again .... is Fish oil not really good for IBS ...Or is this the effect of the BENTYL( 10 mg tablet) I took yesterday??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies.Some people have issues with very small amounts of fat.Some people tolerate a lot of fat in the diet.There is no hard fast rule that says anything is always bad for everyone or always safe for everyone with IBS.


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

Fishoil or whatever Omega Oil source is a good choice, because it`s a good anti-inflammatory. And there is a lot evidence that inflammation cells are present in this disease. But one cap before sleep is a very low dosage. Surprisingly that you get a posive effect.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

my vote is that it was the drug that did it.........i don't know about taking it b 4 bed....i always take mine with my biggest meal.........also, i don't know what kind u took, but if this oil is not processed right, it can go rancid & that would make u sick............EPA & the other EFA's r very important for all hormone production & keep internal tissues moist & lubricated........those one of the hormones produced from fatty acids, is the adrenal hormones & they do help control ibs trouble............


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bentyl tends to be constipating and drying.Just because something seems more natural doesn't mean it must be totally safe for all people at all doses with no one ever getting a side effect, ever.Not sure about Bentyl but several of the drugs in that class were originally found in plants. Unfortunately those all natural plants have other compounds in them that make them inappropriate for routine use (either have other deadly alkaloids or hallucinogenic compounds). The anticholinergic in deadly nightshade or henbane is safe enough for human use, but the whole plant is not.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I added 1000 mg of fish oil to my supplements several years ago. It has never had a negative effect on me; but, of course, that is only me. Mark


----------



## dreammommy (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you all for sharing all your experiences and advice.Really appreciate it.I have been taking the OMEGA 3 pill from Trader Joes and have seen a significant change in the way I feel after having stopped it. I guess it does not suite me.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I stopped taking fish oil too but for a silly but bothersome reason... it made me stink! Actually, according to everyone I asked (loved ones, doctors), that wasn't true, but I couldn't stand myself and was obsessing when around people. I know it's a great anti-imflammatory but I just try to get it from food. I say, if you are better without it, don't take it. It's not like chemotherapy; it's not going to save your life.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Cathy in CA said:


> it's not going to save your life.


If you have triglyceride issues it just might...Mark


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Cathy in CA said:


> I stopped taking fish oil too but for a silly but bothersome reason... it made me stink! Actually, according to everyone I asked (loved ones, doctors), that wasn't true, but I couldn't stand myself and was obsessing when around people. I know it's a great anti-imflammatory but I just try to get it from food. I say, if you are better without it, don't take it. It's not like chemotherapy; it's not going to save your life.


This is crazy talk. Do you have a phobia of fish and think just because its fish oil that its going to make you smell like fish? Thats really wierd and may say more about yourself then the supplement. Some people on these forums really have alot more issues going on then just IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://heart-disease.emedtv.com/fish-oil/f...de-effects.htmlFishy breath or after taste is a known side effect of fish oil. Even if it is just your breath smelling bad that can be a problem.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks, Kathleen..... Borrellifan shouldn't be so judgemental,I love fish and enjoy eating it 2-3 times/week. It didn't even occur to me that fish oil might be causing my compaint, probably because I didn't identify the bad smell as "fishy", only that it was offensive in some way, not like normal BO, but bad. My Rheumatologist was the first person who said to try stopping it as she has observed that the feeling of smelling bad from it occurs in some patients. When I posted this surprising thing on the Rheumatoid Arthritis board, several people wrote in that they experienced the same reaction and their doctors also suggested stopping fish oil. They told me stopping taking it ended the problem. I tried it and the uncomfortable feeling went away. I was relieved I wasn't the only person who reacted this way.Mark, I didn't think of that. Omega 3s and 6s are so good for us in so many ways.


----------

